# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  my card

## koifishlover

boss rudy, nanya donk...
kartu anggotanya udah jadi pak..?
penasaran nih...  :: 
thx...

----------


## hery

Saya juga mau ikutan nanya,punya saya apa juga sudah jadi? Saya sudah transfer

----------


## koifishlover

spada...., pak rudy atau siapa nih yg mengetahui, ditunggu infonya yah....
id card tuh dikirim via pos ya...?

----------

